# Dave Watts: LGB products



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

To all:

On January 20, Dave Watts sent me responses to questions I asked regarding the availability of LGB parts from an outsource.  Here are his responses: Wendell:  Does the list of parts outsourced include: loco shoes, brushes, light bulbs, smoke units, cleaning wheels, magnets, and motors? Dave:  There may have been changes since the December Garden RR ad was sent to Marc Horovitz. (Here is a summary his product availability sent by e-mail. He stated that all of these products are from the identical manufacturer. I removed the prices to stay consistent with the purpose of this posting.)  63218 LGB loco shoes, the newer "waffle" shoe, a pair, is now available in a four-pack 63110 LGB short carbon brushes is now available in an 8 pack 63120 LGB 4 short and 4 long brushes are now available as an 8 pack -- can be 8 long ones in pack. 68501 LGB yellow tinted 18 volt screw-in bulb - single or in package of 25 68502 LGB screw-in bulb with socket and wires sold each and in a two pack 68511 LGB 10 clear 5 volt plug-in micro bulbs  68513 LGB 10 clear 24 volt plug-in micro bulbs  LGB 19 volt clear micro bulbs, not before available, in a 10 pack  65853 LGB 5 volt smoke unit  65553 LGB 24 volt smoke unit  67005 LGB track cleaning pad replacements for LGB 50050 in a 4 pack. 67267 LGB track cleaning wheels for 20670 locomotive in 4 pack LGB track cleaning pad replacement for LGB 50040 now available - price not set. 17010 LGB activation magnet as a pair. Motors are unfortunately not available. Wendell:  Is it accurate the parts purchased will not be in LGB brand packaging. Dave: That is correct. They could not be packaged in LGB brand packaging as that would be a violation of trademark laws, but there is not exclusivity to these manufacturer's selling their wares in other packaging. Wendell:  Are there other out-sourced parts you have planned to have produced and wish announced? Dave: Yes, there are several very exciting products now available.  We have secured a cache of the LGB 55021 and 55027 loco decoders as well as the extremely rare LGB 55024 individual turnout decoders. We also have the unbelievable smoking units from the LGB 24812 Harz chuffing locomotives, which were offered immediately before LGB went out of business. We are testing them to retrofit them into other LGB locomotives. These iunits actually have a fan that turns on and off with the chuffing beats of the locomotive...most exciting! Wendell:  Is there any conflict with LGB of American re: your outsourcing? Dave: None, as these are the manufacturers that had previously supplied LGB and when LGB went out of business their old contracts were nuill and void allowing these manufacturers to sell directly to anyone. Things may change in the future with Marklin coming on board, but only time will tell. Buy them while they are available, better a decoder in the hand then one in the factory! Very best wishes, Dave

Wendell Hanks


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Wendell for doing the legwork on this. I was able to order from Watts the LGB 63218 loco pick-up shoes to fit my Porter. 

They are made by Massoth and the new part number is 8313104. The four-pack cost $13.95. 

The old "skates" had worn through like Swiss cheese and were snagging on rail joints. The loco's bottom plate was held on by four screws and it was an easy swap. The Porter runs great now. 

Thanks again, 

Bill


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wendell, 

I missed this post previously, as well. I need to replace the brushes on both my old Stainz and the 2017D. I should email Silvergate to find out what brushes I need. I fear that brush replacement won't be as easy as skate replacement.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark.... Check with Tom at http://www.onlytrains.com 
His number is 800 789-5738 
I was in the store this morning and saw a bunch of LGB items there. He might have some brushes or could steer you to the right place. 
Tell him I sent you...


----------



## GscaleTrainman (May 25, 2015)

hi,, 

I'm trying to do some DCC ESU LokSound XL V4.0, TCS WOW, Tsunami, NCE D408SR and other decoders installed into the LGB Moguls, as well as other locos like the 2063 diesel switcher, 4076 steam switcher, saddle tank porter. Also some of the older Bachmann Spectrum locos: 2 truck shays, 2-6-0 Moguls, 4-4-0 Americans, and others. 

This said, I am trying to find out what the current draw and wattage is on the various 5 volt, 19 volt, 24 volt or other LGB bulbs (either in 2 prong plug in, or screw in versions) as well as the current draws and wattage of the various voltage smoke generators (I believe LGB used Seuthe smoke generators) . Does anyone know this information or what was originally installed as far as bulb voltages and smoke generators in the older original LGB moguls?

Any suggestions on Speakers that would be appropriate and give the best sound on these locos and how well they work /interface with ESU LokSound or the other decoders mentioned?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Wendell's post was from Jan, 2008.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Since this has been dug out, The old Watts Train shop is gone, replaced by the new Zionsville Train Depot. Ross, the technician at the old Watts Train Shop is the Tech at the new shop, he would know the answers to those questions, give the shop a call during business hours. Mike


----------

